# Installers around Los Angeles?!



## btbluesky (Jul 2, 2009)

Any installers around Los Angeles area? 
Been planning a new install in a S2000 AP1, just a regular install no biggie.
800PRS front w/ HD radio module >> two amp (need amp rack) >> 720PRS active.

heard many good things about "Audio Advise" in Glendale, but haven't decide it yet. Any pro with portfolio interest in this?


----------



## chrisr2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

if you are looking for a high quality stereo installer in the LA area , I would recommend Christian Clayton @ CRC designs in Santa Monica (310)628-8451.
He has done several high end systems ( ck out JL Audio website/galleries/'09 Nissan GTR and '00 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab ) Tell him "Gutt" in Atlanta referred you . HE does high end installs and small installs . Very fair prices for the quality of work done . You will not regret it . Good luck


----------



## chrisr2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

here are some pixs of my truck that chris did


----------



## saintwrath (Dec 8, 2007)

That look like a real tight install! Would definitely give him a call.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a good looking install


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## chrisr2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks bro. all the hard work has paid off in a system with excellent sonic quality .


----------



## tmieczkowski (Jan 5, 2009)

ummm, head to orange county and talk to eric at speakerworks
714-997-9880


----------



## btbluesky (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. They looks very experience too. See some wave-guided horn loading gears they're selling....very interesting....



tmieczkowski said:


> ummm, head to orange county and talk to eric at speakerworks
> 714-997-9880


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I would have absolutely no problem recommending Devon at Audio Advice in Glendale.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Traffic Jamz in Encino does some pretty exceptional work as well.


----------

